# Máy sưởi dầu của Bequeen Việt Nam



## laodaigia (28/8/19)

Công ty trực tuyến Bequeen Việt Nam cung cấp các sản phẩm làm ấm mùa đông. Những chiếc quạt với thương hiệu nội tiếng, máy sưởi dầu với các thiết bị tốt nhất. Là những mặt hàng không thể thiếu được trong mỗi gia đình chúng ta. Hãy xem những thiết bị của Đơn vị tôi để lựa chọn cho bạn nhé.

Máy sưởi dầu 13 thanh Tiross TS926-1




​Máy sưởi dầu gồm các bộ phận sau:
Núm vặn điều chỉnh nhiệt
Công tắc nguồn
Thanh nẹp
Thanh nhiệt
Chỗ cuốn dây điện
Bánh xe
THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT
– Công suất: 2300 – 2700W
– Nguồn điện: 220
– Hãng sản xuất Tiross
– Xuất xứ: Trung Quốc
– Tiêu chuẩn công nghệ Ba Lan
– Bảo hành: trong vòng 12 tháng
Máy sưởi dầu có tính an toàn cao và tiện dụng
Rất an toàn, không đốt cháy oxy nên không gây khó thở, không tạo ra khí Flo
Thích hợp cho trẻ em, người già và những bệnh nhân có vấn đề về hô hấp
Đi kèm giá phơi nên ngoài chức năng sưởi ấm người dùng có thể sử dụng.
Tự động điều chỉnh nhiệt lượng để cân đối và ổn định nhiệt độ căn phòng. 
Máy sưởi dầu tuy có thiết kế đơn giản nhưng chắc chắn cao, khối lượng máy cũng khá lớn nên giữ thăng bằng rất tốt.
Màu sắc máy sưởi dầu trang nhã phù hợp với mọi không gian sử dụng
Máy sưởi dầu có nhiều thanh sưởi giúp nhiệt năng tỏa đều trong không gian và sử dụng được cho diện tích phòng rộng.
LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI


29H Phương Liệt, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
024.6291.2326
0964.73.11.22 - 090.820.89.86 - 098.208.39.28
vannghia9002@gmail.com







_Máy sưởi dầu Saiko OR-6213E
Cấu tạo sản phẩm_
Tay cầm -Thanh sưởi.
Màn hình hiển thị
Bảng điều khiển - Nút hẹn giờ
Nút tăng nhiệt và nút giảm nhiệt
Nút lựa chọn chức năng
Nút bật/ tắt - Hốc chứa dây
Công tắc nguồn (I/O)
2 đế gắn bánh xe
Thông số kỹ thuật của máy sưởi dầu Saiko OR-6213E:
Tên sản phẩm: máy sưởi dầu Saiko
Model: OR-6213E
Bảo hành chính hãng 24 tháng
Điện áp: 220V - Tần số: 50Hz
Công suất: 1000/1400/2400W
Trọng lượng: 11kg
Kích thước: 53 x 60 x 24.5 cm


----------

